# Tetra/Angelfish



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi, I was thinking of getting like 8-10 Black Phantoms from IPU. Was wondering if they would go good with 6-8 angelfish. I have a 33 gallon tank planted.

Any thoughts?

Rocky


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Bump...Any thoughts?


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

According to www.tropicalfishandaquariums.com/Compatibility/index.php those 2 are not compatible.


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Bummer, Any suggestions on which one I should get?


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

bowman00 said:


> Bummer, Any suggestions on which one I should get?


Well your 1st post makes me believe that you already have the Angelfish so if you go to the first section on that site and click in Angelfish you will get a big list of fish that are compatible. As for stocking - check out this site: http://www.aqadvisor.com/AqAdvisor.php?AqVolUnit=gUS&AqTempUnit=F&AqLengthUnit=inch
All you have to do is put in your tank size and filtration method and you can find out just how many fish you can keep.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

I've never kept black phantoms, but yeah they are said to be a bit nippy. I'd recommend you go to IPU as they have a good selection of tetras, and discuss it with their staff. They seemed to know their stuff about tetras when I got mine (lemon tetras it was, for me).


----------



## pistolpete (May 2, 2010)

6 to 8 angels in a 33 is already a lot of fish IMO, but I'm not judging. Any tetra from adult cardinal size and up should be OK. Angels like to snack on neons, but even with those they won't eat full grown ones.


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Just to clarify I have nothing in my tank, Im actually adding some Vals in tomorrow! But My dimensions of my tank are 36' L, 12.5' D, 18.5 H. 

I was just thinking of getting angels. Maybe two angels would be good and some tetras? 

Rocky


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

huangdong20 said:


> the aesthetic juicy couture outlet, I think juicy couture tracksuit are like modern jewelry of the time of purchase in order to considered as the first juicy couture bags feature for juicy couture watches a long time it will juicy couture sunglasses then.


is this spam or wth??


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

It's spam.. I've been trying to pm mods to get rid of it


----------



## CloudySky (Apr 22, 2010)

Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm pretty sure unless the angels are mated, it's a better idea to keep them either as one or as a group. Otherwise, they start fighting (discus and many other types of cichlids will for sure).


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

He is talking about Juvie Angels...not full grown ones.

IMO, 6-8 Angels is OK to keep when they are small, but they will need a bigger tank when they are bigger. It will not be a permanent home for them. You could house 4-6 in that tank without moving IMO, but 8 is too much.

6 would be the limit, but if you end up with a breeding pair, then they will take at least half the tank.

I currently have German Blue Rams with my angels and they dont bother each other. You can also keep various small community fish. They should be fast swimmers and big enough to not fit in the Angel's mouth. You can also keep cories or loaches etc


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks Smiladon, I just bought 6 black skirt tetras today and I also planted my Vals today, The tank looks awesome!


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

bowman00 said:


> Thanks Smiladon, I just bought 6 black skirt tetras today and I also planted my Vals today, The tank looks awesome!


Those are nice fish!

I've kept them before and its really fun to watch them


----------



## Rii (Apr 21, 2010)

My girlfriend keeps Black-skirts and Serpae tetras with her angels, and they all seem to get along. I have an angel who lives with a school of Rummynose tetras and apart from some nipping when I very first put them together, they co-exist just fine.

I guess your mileage may vary, but I haven't noticed any savagery from our angelfish. None of them are full grown though, they could get more aggressive as they get bigger.


----------

